# WTD: Cheap 700c Rear Wheel for Turbo Use Only



## TheSandwichMonster (2 Feb 2012)

Hi all,

I'm after a cheap rear wheel for the road bike that will be used solely as a turbo wheel. I can't be bothered to change tyre every time I want to go out and I'm stuffed if I'm going to ruin another Schwalbe ZX through overuse/heating.

Old/Worn is fine, just so long as the wheel is structurally sound enough to cope with pacey turbo sessions and a 14.5 stone rider, as I won't be using the brakes on it in any case. Preference is for a 10-speed compatible hub, but would consider 8/9 speed. If you've got a cassette to include with it, then so much the better.

Must be willing to post (if not local), or meet somewhere in the general vicinity of Exeter. I've got cash waiting.


----------



## eldudino (7 Feb 2012)

I've got a set for sale in the "For Sale" section. They're a pair though.


----------



## jay clock (7 Feb 2012)

if you are anywhere near a decathlon you can get one for £35 brand new http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rear-cassette-type-road-wheel-id_8005016.html


----------

